# Mini-vacuum-enhanced aquarium footnote



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

Following the algae removal and upgrading of the small internal circulating pump, its looking quite nice .

YouTube - Mini truncated aquarium footnote.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

nice good job


----------

